# Lawton Police OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Lawton Police have released body camera footage of an officer-involved shooting from early September. 7News filed an open records request at the time of the incident and the department is just now releasing the video. According to court documents, police were called to a home on NW 15th Street in Lawton on Sept. 1 in response to an attack where a man was holding a woman at against her will. In the video, police can be seen trying to get into the home and then opening fire when they found Samuel Flores holding a machete and appearing to attack the woman. Flores was charged with attempted murder in the case.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Folding chair or baton to break and rake the window may have been a better option and one that would allow a shot from outside the residence. Was one officer kicking the hinge side of door while the other was trying to use the key? Just yank that bug screen off. If I'm observing a person hacking another person with a machete I don't think I'll be issuing too many commands other than to interrupt their OODA loop to get a clear shot, but that's just me.


----------

